# REW not running in OS X Lion



## vmaxvmax (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, I am having trouble trying to run Room EQ Wizard (REW) since upgrading to OS X Lion.

I am using Mac OS X Lion and get the message the Mandolane M3D mixer only runs on Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger) or OS X 10.5 (Snow Leopard).

Does REW run on Lion - is there a 'workaround'?

In anticipation of a reply...
Thank you


----------



## aandpwoodley (Aug 18, 2011)

I've got it running on my mac with lion.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The M3Dmixer is a convenience, it is not required for REW.


----------



## vmaxvmax (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you for your help. It was the Mandolane/java causing the problems. I uninstalled it all and REW now runs fine. Must be that Lion won't support the Mandolane stuff - pity.

My other problem now is that I can calibrate my iMac internal sound card no problem, but I can't get a reasonable calibration for my external Line 6 UX 2 Studio - perhaps because it won't run at 16 bit?

Additionally, I can't get a loopback to work with my Avid/Digidesign Eleven rack - Iv'e tried all the permutations using ProTools as the 'mixer'...

Oh well, I guess I'll have to settle for using my internal sound card for room calibration and settle for something like IK ARC system for use with Logic Studio, ProTools and my external sound cards...

Again thank you for your help.

Francis


----------



## bushy007 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm getting the same message,how do you uninstall mandolane? Thanks


----------



## vmaxvmax (Dec 5, 2009)

Download the installer and start that. You get an option to uninstall. I did this following advice from the developers. Clearly Mandalone won't work with Lion.
It worked - and now REW runs!


----------

